# Our Lady Pamela being broken up.



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

One of the cross Solent ferries "Our Lady Pamela" Being broken up in Denmark.
I worked on the Pam during the latter part of her working life.
Most vessels end up this way I suppose, but to see one that I knew like the back of my hand being broken up is really sad. (Sad)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRvmkcWtDNU&feature=share


----------



## Baz1uk (Sep 28, 2006)

I worked on both Pamela and Patricia in the 80's and I think Pamela was the better of the two.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Baz1uk said:


> I worked on both Pamela and Patricia in the 80's and I think Pamela was the better of the two.


Not a lot of difference when I worked on them. Mind you they were well past their sell by date by then. They had a good innings though.


----------



## bev summerill (Jan 19, 2009)

I brought our Lady Patricia home as deck cargo from Australia in 1986 so she has had a good life. For the life of me I cannot remember the name of the bulk carrier I was on but I am in France and my discharge book is at home in Taunton.I should remember it as it was my last voyage

Bev Summerill


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I did see a picture of O/L Pat riding piggy back some time ago. It was taken in the English Channel. An Ariel view if I recall. I can't find it either in SN or the www now though.  
There is also one of either her or the Pam being lifted by crane at Incats yard in Taz, which I can't find either.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

As an aside, the other Cat' "Our Lady Pamela" made her own way from Tasmania to the UK. I worked with one of the chaps who bought it over, though he was an un commutative sort of bloke who never talked about the trip. I've never learned much about what would have been a rather interesting trip I think.
If anyone has any info, I'd appreciate it ........


----------



## trein (Jan 7, 2010)

bev summerill,it was the corato,I was bosun.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

*Corato/Our Lady Pamela*

A photo of Corato/Our Lady Patricia is in the cargo ship section of the gallery.
Here's the photo.....


----------



## bev summerill (Jan 19, 2009)

thank you Bosun .That was my last trip ( I Bought a pub) I did not get on with the old man and nearly 9 months was too long for my wife


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anybody know if either of them had a spell in Melbourne. I went on a trip one Christmas organised by a supplier and I think it was one of the two. I have asked before but didnt get an answer,and of course my memory could be a fault.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

holland25 said:


> Does anybody know if either of them had a spell in Melbourne. I went on a trip one Christmas organised by a supplier and I think it was one of the two. I have asked before but didnt get an answer,and of course my memory could be a fault.


No, I'm pretty sure they didn't spend any time in Melbourne. However, Incat built several similar in looks to the Pam & Pat prior to those two. Though the earlier ones weren't "High Speed" vessels.
The Incat site has photo's of some in a folder called "Earlier Vessels" or something similar.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for that,perhaps the suppliers hospitality was over generous and blurred my memory.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

holland25 said:


> Thanks for that,perhaps the suppliers hospitality was over generous and blurred my memory.


Perhaps it was one of these ?  http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/incatweb.nsf/0/22D59453CD047744CA2571AF001A37F9?OpenDo***ent


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hard to say,the name was something like Patricia or Pamela,thanks again for your help.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

O/L Pamela might have called in to Melbourne while on passage to the UK I suppose, and ,might have done a few PR Jollies there on behalf of Incat, which was still a young and up and coming company in those days.....


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

I suppose that could be the answer.The supplier was connected with IT.


----------

